# One Binding System.



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

One Binding Systems by Ryan Watson — Kickstarter

i have no affiliation, just saw this on splitboard.com and figured i'd throw it up over here..

puck system for using your split bindings on yer solid.... ever wanted to bring 3 setups on a plane in one bag? want to rock bomber bc bindings on your solid? want to get into splitboarding but its hella expensive - buy the bindings first and ride em on all your setups...


it's not for everyone but its a pretty good idea.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

That looks fucking rad. Not sure there is a huge market for it, but it could make the marginal decision to go for a split set-up easier for some folks, which is a good thing.
Now if only the package on Kickstarter had the Burton co-labs Magnetos...


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> That looks fucking rad. Not sure there is a huge market for it, but it could make the marginal decision to go for a split set-up easier for some folks, which is a good thing.
> Now if only the package on Kickstarter had the Burton co-labs Magnetos...


Not sure if it changed but it looks like the $495 option does include them. Either way this is the first ks project I've seen that is actually well thought out and provides an actual value to any community.

Only downside I see is the $75 level provides a set of pucks, but you'll need at least 2 sets to take full advantage of the system.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

bseracka said:


> Not sure if it changed but it looks like the $495 option does include them. Either way this is the first ks project I've seen that is actually well thought out and provides an actual value to any community.
> 
> Only downside I see is the $75 level provides a set of pucks, but you'll need at least 2 sets to take full advantage of the system.


Nope, it appears that it is the regular Sparks (not clear whether the Magneto or Afterburner - maybe you get a choice), not the Burton co-labs (which have different straps, I believe).

And the $75 options makes sense - if you already have pair of split bindings your almost certainly have at least 1 set of pucks already (which you still need for your split anyway).


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

not really.... this is for your solid - your split will still have split pucks on it..

get as many One System pucks as you have solid boards to use em on...

Edit: hktrdr pretty much said it while i was typing that ^^


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

i've been waiting for this, pucks on the solid, a set of verts, and a sled. Perfect for jump sessions, and setting boot packs up a zone. Im in for a set


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> Nope, it appears that it is the regular Sparks (not clear whether the Magneto or Afterburner - maybe you get a choice), not the Burton co-labs (which have different straps, I believe).


I think the co-labs are magnetos with afterburner straps. I prefer the softer strap, it allows for more ankle flex when touring. I spent a handful of days on the tesla stuff last year, and it has gotten rid off the fiddle factor during transitions, and the new heel riser is more stable and applies forces to the edge better when side hilling.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

This system looks by far better than the solid pucks I've been looking at so far. Hope it'll be available :thumbsup:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

bump for the last day. they're almost there...


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

If I didn't have Karakoram bindings (Which could technically do this on their own) I'd totally back this.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

They seem to have done it.
OneBindingSystems - All You Need is Juan


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Its a great idea and will sell.
Its a bit funny how they tell you to buy multiple sets and keep one on each board though. I think I would buy one and just undo the screws when I want to change from board to board lol.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ETM said:


> Its a great idea and will sell.
> Its a bit funny how they tell you to buy multiple sets and keep one on each board though. I think I would buy one and just undo the screws when I want to change from board to board lol.


so you'd be buying basically just so you could run sparks on a solid then?

i think alot of people who get into these will end up with maybe 3-4 sets so you could just leave your pucks on whatever boards and quickly slap a set of bindings on without ever having to remember or fiddle with your stance... travellers the most of all.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> so you'd be buying basically just so you could run sparks on a solid then?
> 
> i think alot of people who get into these will end up with maybe 3-4 sets so you could just leave your pucks on whatever boards and quickly slap a set of bindings on without ever having to remember or fiddle with your stance... travellers the most of all.


I already run sparks on my solid with DIY pucks I made and I think the one binding system is fantastic. 
What I am saying is who would pay an extra $75 for another pair when all you have to undo is 8 (or 4) screws and remember your stance lol


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Here is another option...

www.prowder.com


----------

